# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Get Post link Post URL from old post Quick ..

## Doc.AElstein

Hi,
.  I just noticed something in passing, quite useful.
.  It may be documented somewhere but I could not find it when I wanted to do this some time ago…
.
.  If you are looking at an old long thread and want to copy the link to a specific post…  you can
. 1 ) Look at the Person who wrote the post Posts and search through sometime thousands of Threads to find it ( by the date for example )  :Mad: 
Or.. simple method
.  2)  hit reply with quote to the actual post of interest ( be careful not to actually reply.. ), then next to the Chap’s or Chapess’s name you get something like
[QUOTE=Doc.AElstein;3992654], Hi Have………………….

At the end of the link to the thread you have an end bit like
…………….object-item-list-reorder.html   ( sometimes with lots of other stuff tacked on after the .html )

Simply paste directly after the html  ( having deleted anything else after the html )
html#post3992654
.. you then have the link to that Post :Smilie: 
Alan

----------

